# What's your biggest cigar pet peeve?



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

What is it that you can't stand about cigars, their rituals, or the cigar industry?

I can think of a few, but will begin with when cellos are too small, and either remove the band for you when taking the stick out of the cello, or tear the wrapper by sliding if down the stick. Gah!

So, what's yours?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

my peeve: if Your going to take something out of my humi please light and cut it properly and finish it. If it's yours it just bugs me. If its mine it is like taking a running kick to my balls.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

When the band is next to impossible to remove without going in for surgery.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Retailers telling me their newest line or the ones they have on special are the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> my peeve: if Your going to take something out of my humi please light and cut it properly and finish it. If it's yours it just bugs me. If its mine it is like taking a running kick to my balls.


This. And I am bugged by people who know nothing about cigars criticizing stuff I let them smoke for being dry.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

By order of decreasing irritability:

1. Cigar bands practically stuck to wrappers causing wrappers to tear.
2. A cigar that continues burning badly no matter what you do.
3. People who ask for a stick and stub it off halfway.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Some of these have already been said, but here are a few of mine in no particular order.
1. Tight cello
2. Bands that are superglued to the cigar
3. When someone asks for a cigar and then they smoke less than half and stub it out
4. When I'm up at the B&M and I see one of my favorite cigars smoked down maybe an inch just lying in the ash tray to be thrown out (whoever did it has that right, they paid for it and I don't hold it against them, it just makes me sad)
5. When a cigar is plugged beyond repair
6. When a cigar blows up on me
7. When a cigar is wrapped incorrectly or has a crack so that it lets in too much air, making it nearly impossible to smoke
8. Tar build-up on the head of my cigar :brushteeth:
9. When a retailer tells me that the box of cigar X is the last one in stock and they will never ever for the rest of all time be able to get anymore. So naturally, I buy the box and a month later there are 10 more boxes in the humidor.
10. When I go to a B&M and they 
A) act as if I am there to loot the place 
B) spout off completely false information about everything in the humidor 
C) try to push underperforming/overstocked/overpriced sticks on me thinking I don't know any better​11. When I am out smoking a cigar and someone 
A) comes up to ask if it's cuban 
A-1) when I inform them that it is not cuban and try to tell them about it, their reply is "Oh, I only smoke cubans." Sure you do. 
B) asks if they can try it 
C) literally takes the cigar out of your hand and takes a drag without asking. No joke, a lady did this to me. I told her to keep it.
D) jokes about putting pot in it, gee never heard that one before​12. Cigars that run like crazy no matter how hard you try to correct the burn
13. Mold and beetles

Feel like I could keep going, I am obviously in a sour mood :c I'm just going to leave it at that [/rant]


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

What kind of cigar blows up on you? :shocked:

You can invest in a draw poker for plugged cigars. Used to experience many plugged ones with the Cubans but these days you do a dry draw and you know if you need to use the draw poker on it or not.

Best to poke it real good, several times from a few positions depending on how big your stick is. Poking it once will not really do anything.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> What kind of cigar blows up on you?


One that no matter how long you have rested it decides to crack & expand, sometimes due to smoking conditions. Despite best efforts it does happen.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I think one of my pet peeves is false advertising on websites. They give this irresistible description of how the cigar will taste and make it seem so incredible but when you fire it up, I rarely get anything like was mentioned. So now, I pretty much stick strictly with reviews and do research before I buy.

Also, definitely hate when someone takes a cigar and puts it out halfway. I've only had it happen a couple times and I have a couple of friends who wouldn't even tell me if they weren't enjoying it but if I can tell, I go ahead and tell them to put it out if they don't want to finish it. There's a difference between not liking it and just taking it and not wanting to finish it because you get bored


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> One that no matter how long you have rested it decides to crack & expand, sometimes due to smoking conditions. Despite best efforts it does happen.


I see, I see...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I see, I see...


:smoke::thumb:


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> When the band is next to impossible to remove without going in for surgery.


This!!! Bugs the living hell out of me.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> This!!! Bugs the living hell out of me.


You could just start smoking unbanded bundles from JR and problem solved. No need to thank me for the advice. I'm here to help.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

sengjc said:


> What kind of cigar blows up on you? :shocked:
> 
> You can invest in a draw poker for plugged cigars. Used to experience many plugged ones with the Cubans but these days you do a dry draw and you know if you need to use the draw poker on it or not.
> 
> Best to poke it real good, several times from a few positions depending on how big your stick is. Poking it once will not really do anything.


As Tashaz said, sometimes there is just no hope and they split all to hell when you try to smoke them.

Yeah definitely, I have had a draw poker work wonders on plugged cigars before but every now and then you come across a cigar that will just not unplug no matter what you do.

Also, I am immature so I cannot help but take this out of context:


sengjc said:


> Best to poke it real good, several times from a few positions depending on how big your stick is. Poking it once will not really do anything.


 oke: :whoo: :laugh:


----------



## James In NC (Jan 10, 2011)

One of my pet peeves is not about the cigars themselves, but about the people smoking them. I have been to many a large cigar event and seen people walking around with ash impacts on their clothes, typically suit coats. These are caused by people who just have to light a cigar in the middle of a crowd and them don't pay attention to where they swing the cigar as they walk/talk/drink/socialize in the middle of the crowd.

I don't care that its a $1500 vintage pre-embargo Cuban, you ash or burn my $300 suit coat and you are going to eat it, while its lit!

Most of these events provide large areas of tables and chairs to relax, smoke, and socialize. If you just have to light up in the middle of an exhibition floor crowd, pay attention to the burning end of the stick!


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

boxer757 said:


> Some of these have already been said, but here are a few of mine in no particular order.
> 1. Tight cello
> 2. Bands that are superglued to the cigar
> 3. When someone asks for a cigar and then they smoke less than half and stub it out
> ...


Do you like _anything_ about cigars? I'm joking. I agree with all of these.:boink:


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Best to poke it real good, several times from a few positions depending on how big your stick is. Poking it once will not really do anything.





boxer757 said:


> Also, I am immature so I cannot help but take this out of context::whoo: :laugh:


How did I miss that!?!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive smoked x0 cigars, what do you suggest? threads. I think there is more than enough info on this site that 10 minutes of searching you could find at least 20 new cigars that fit the bill of what people could try. People recommending the same cigars over and over again I actually appreciate because they are being friendly which is what i love about this forum. Search function anyone? :mischief:


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

It bugs me when I see someoen flicking a cigar like a cigarette. I know to each their own but it annoys me.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Running out of twang
:smoke:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

When the Jagoffs at the B&M look at me like Im trying to steal some sticks from them.:fencing::behindsofa::boxing::kicknuts::spy:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

getting sucked in and paying to much as a noob, well im still a noob but now I know better.

But the best thing was joining Puff and learning from all these great people.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

When I take a bunch of singles to the register of a B&M and the cashier asks me how much each one costs. Damn that's irritating.


----------



## smittysmith13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Being a noob there's not a whole lot I can complain about yet...lol But, The super tight cello is a little aggravating...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bands being SUPER glued to the damn cigar, it seems every band that I want to save is surgically stitched on and there is no getting it off without it tearing.

And a cigar that has an uneven burn no matter what I do.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

James In NC said:


> One of my pet peeves is not about the cigars themselves, but about the people smoking them. I have been to many a large cigar event and seen people walking around with ash impacts on their clothes, typically suit coats. These are caused by people who just have to light a cigar in the middle of a crowd and them don't pay attention to where they swing the cigar as they walk/talk/drink/socialize in the middle of the crowd.
> 
> I don't care that its a $1500 vintage pre-embargo Cuban, you ash or burn my $300 suit coat and you are going to eat it, while its lit!
> 
> Most of these events provide large areas of tables and chairs to relax, smoke, and socialize. If you just have to light up in the middle of an exhibition floor crowd, pay attention to the burning end of the stick!


I had this happen to me with a lady smoking a cigarette. She was pretty drunk and walking through the bar I was at. She was telling a story to a friend in a very animated Italian way and swung her hand with the lit cigarette right into my arm. She damn near put it out on my arm.

The worst part is that she didn't even realize that she did it. I swear that was the closest I've ever come to punching a lady.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

People telling me that if I can't light my cigar with a Bic, Zippo, Torch or anything other than a pure cedar match stick. Ive used all different types of lighters and never noticed a difference!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Cigar snobs, and those who preach there opinions about cigars as if it were fact. Mother fers


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Reg said:


> When I take a bunch of singles to the register of a B&M and the cashier asks me how much each one costs. Damn that's irritating.


That is pretty wierd to me. There is a B&M near me like that. The guy wants his customers to write down the prices of singles on a small tablet, then bring the list with you to the register. It doesn't really bother me, in fact he is one of the friendliest B&M owners and has the most enjoyable store/lounge to visit in my area. but it kinda freaks me out that somebody would be so trusting. When I worked a register and didn't have high tech barcode scanners I had to damn near memorize the price of every item in the store and constantly dealing with people trying to beat you out of a few cents.

:focus: I hate plugged sticks!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

When I ask a B&M if they have a certain cigar and they tell me it doesn't exist because if it did they would have it. Well, I'm not a moron, and Padron 44ths and Opus maduros do exist...


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Reg said:


> Do you like _anything_ about cigars? I'm joking. I agree with all of these.:boink:


They taste nice? :noidea:



Citizen Zero said:


> How did I miss that!?!


I literally minimized my browser, walked into the kitchen, and then suddenly it clicked and I couldn't stop laughing. It's the little things in life...


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Plugged sticks or even really loose draws, and the people who live above me. Who obviously don't like cigar smoke, and now I know my landlord doesn't either.  

(But nowhere in the contract does it say no smoking, hehehehe)


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Easily people lying about the quality of their sticks....*AND STILL CHARGING YOU TOP DOLLAR*.

I like HONESTY.

If a cigar is not top notch, that doesn't necessarily mean I will not buy it and like it. I am not interested in having a deep philosophical smoke ALL THE TIME. Sometimes, I just want something to smoke, and it does not have to be too complicated. If I want something deep, I know where to go.
That's why there are certain names I respect. I put out a thread praising Oliveros, for instance. No, they do not make great cigars-- not at all. But there is honesty there and the price is where it should be.

Another thing I cannot stand is makers putting out cigars that are not ready to be smoked *yet still charge you top dollar for it.* That annoys me to no end. Look, I have no problem resting a cigar for a couple years, but please, do you really have to charge me 15 dollars a stick? I HATE THAT. Rest assured, if I have to wait more than a year/year and a half for a stick, I will not pay more than 3-4 bucks a stick, trust me (unless it's Cuban lol).

So my main issues are with dishonesty and overcharging.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

What is super annoying is you give someone a premium stick and they smoke 1/2 and put it out....................................or relight it 10x b/c they can't smoke it right. That and really uneven burns.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

The guys at the B&M who scorch the poor foot of the cigar into oblivion and then proceed to puff on it for five minutes straight while shooting smoke in all directions.
People who smash their finished cigar in the ashtray and inflict that terrible smell on me while I'm trying to pick up subtle notes of butterscotch and vanilla in my cigar. Those guilty of this usually fit into #1.
People who smoke inside the humidor. When I walk in I want to smell sweet tobacco and cedar, not the stale remnants of your overheated, ammonia-laden dog rocket.
A $15+ cigar that draws like a milk shake through a coffee stir and then proceeds to go out despite trying to draw on the thing until you're dizzy.
Grassy cigars. If I wanted to taste grass I'd empty my lawn bag into my mouth for free.
Gurkha :evil:
Cigars with multiple ginormous bands.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Bands being SUPER glued to the damn cigar, it seems every band that I want to save is surgically stitched on and there is no getting it off without it tearing.
> 
> And a cigar that has an uneven burn no matter what I do.


Yup, that's annoying.

Off topic but, you spent the money already? You must be having bad luck....


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> The guys at the B&M who scorch the poor foot of the cigar into oblivion and then proceed to puff on it for five minutes straight while shooting smoke in all directions.
> People who smash their finished cigar in the ashtray and inflict that terrible smell on me while I'm trying to pick up subtle notes of butterscotch and vanilla in my cigar. Those guilty of this usually fit into #1.
> People who smoke inside the humidor. When I walk in I want to smell sweet tobacco and cedar, not the stale remnants of your overheated, ammonia-laden dog rocket.
> A $15+ cigar that draws like a milk shake through a coffee stir and then proceeds to go out despite trying to draw on the thing until you're dizzy.
> ...


Yes to #3. And worse, smoking cigarettes inside the humidor.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Reg said:


> Yes to #3. And worse, smoking cigarettes inside the humidor.


That's disgusting.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotta add another one to my list:
When at a B&M the sales person hovering over my shoulder and making comments on everything I'm looling at.

A few weeks ago I was in a new shop opened by me. I was checking out their stock. Their person was hovering. Telling me what was good and what not. I said to her, "Wow, you sure know a lot about cigars. How long have you been woking in cigar shops for, or do you just smoke them a lot"? She then informs me that she does smoke at all and she just goes off of if they smell good and look pretty. :hmm:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Gotta add another one to my list:
> When at a B&M the sales person hovering over my shoulder and making comments on everything I'm looling at.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was in a new shop opened by me. I was checking out their stock. Their person was hovering. Telling me what was good and what not. I said to her, "Wow, you sure know a lot about cigars. How long have you been woking in cigar shops for, or do you just smoke them a lot"? She then informs me that she does smoke at all and she just goes off of if they smell good and look pretty. :hmm:


Being the asshole that I am sometimes, I would have told her that she smelled good and looked pretty. I assume the response would have been priceless.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. I dont think she would have gotten it.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. I dont think she would have gotten it.


Sometimes that just adds to the fun of it. I've got a few good stories about crap like that i've said without realizing it. I don't want to hijack this thread, so maybe another day.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think I've really developed many... yet. I've learned to not trust descriptions on websites, that's a given. The idea of snobs bothers me, but I've yet to encounter one on Puff, and most of my friends aren't very serious smokers so they wouldn't know good from bad anyway.

It kinda irks me when someone asks if a cigar I'm smoking is "good", as in they're looking for a recommendation. Obviously, if I sought it out, purchased it, and lit it up, I probably like it. Good is relative. 

I guess my biggest pet peeve is people who say they love cigars, ask for a few, and then proceed to store them in their sock drawer with no idea of the concept of humidification. Father-in-law, I'm looking at you! I have no issues gifting you cigars, and I'll happily keep them stored for you, but PLEASE, give the sticks a chance!!!


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

I really don't like when my friends ask to "take a puff" of my cigar, proceed to inhale it like a cigarette then tell me it tastes bad. I purposely try extra hard to slob all over the head to deter them. 

Also, people that think any cigar that mentions cuba IS a cuban.

And finally, a bunch of my friends that smoke hookah think that, like hookah, you should try to draw as much smoke out of the cigar in one puff, which of course causes burning issues with the cigar which is eventually snubbed


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

xhris said:


> Also, people that think any cigar that mentions cuba IS a cuban.


I experienced the opposite the other day. A co-worker was taking recommendations for some samplers to try and immediately wrote off anything that mention Cuba/Cuban because he didn't want "fake" Cubans.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I didnt think I had many pet peeves until I read all of these and now, I have many.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

People who put a cigar out like a cigarette. It smells like crap. :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## enlightenedcigar (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate it when someone smells the cello on a cigar. There is NO point to this, drives me crazy. I also dislike it when people cut an inch off of their cigar before lighting it.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

My #1 peeve..plugged cigars..especially expensive aged plugged cigars.Such a waste...
My #2 peeve would be trying a high rated cigar that ends up tasting like crap...and yes,I know taste is selective..but some sticks are just plain nasty!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

don't know if someone said it but its bugs me when someoen whacks a cigar on something to knock the ash off...i kinda wince everytime lol


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Agree with the plugged cigar. Took a few with me on vacation recently and the CC that I gave to my dad was like trying to suck a tennis ball through a hose. Not impressed at all !



Breakaway500 said:


> My #1 peeve..plugged cigars..especially expensive aged plugged cigars.Such a waste...
> My #2 peeve would be trying a high rated cigar that ends up tasting like crap...and yes,I know taste is selective..but some sticks are just plain nasty!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Another pet peeve occurred to me while I was out: when pet stores don't carry the humidor accessories I need. C'mon, Petco, is it too much to ask to store enough filter media bags for both fish AND cigar lovers? :lol:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

unsolicited smoking advise from complete strangers.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Reg said:


> When I take a bunch of singles to the register of a B&M and the cashier asks me how much each one costs. Damn that's irritating.


I agree. This is very irritating.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Non smokers telling me cigar smoking is as unhealthy as cigarette smoking. And then arguing when I tell them the facts.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

CardinalsFan said:


> People who put a cigar out like a cigarette. It smells like crap. :nono::nono::nono:


amen brother... not kewl at all.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Non smokers telling me cigar smoking is as unhealthy as cigarette smoking. And then arguing when I tell them the facts.


The wife and I have had this debate many times, although after a decent amount of research, the only settlement we've come to is that cigar smoking (in moderation) is less unhealthy than cigarette smoking. Both are worse than not smoking at all, but I won't be choosing that option any time soon.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cigarette smokes who are next to me at the track (Turfway Park) and seem to be gagging on the smoke that my cigar produces. Waving their hands in front of their face and coughing like they can't breath...


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Dei3Nascar8 said:


> Cigarette smokes who are next to me at the track (Turfway Park) and seem to be gagging on the smoke that my cigar produces. Waving their hands in front of their face and coughing like they can't breath...


ACK The fake cough and waving the smoke away... please.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> The wife and I have had this debate many times, although after a decent amount of research, the only settlement we've come to is that cigar smoking (in moderation) is less unhealthy than cigarette smoking. Both are worse than not smoking at all, but I won't be choosing that option any time soon.


Shit My own doctor say's I need to keep smoking cigars with my stress level, damn I love her.


----------



## BadMrFrosty (Dec 29, 2010)

When you hook up one of your buddies with a few stogies only to find out he threw them out because he "didn't like them".

Damn it! I wouldn't of taken it as an insult if he wanted to return them!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BadMrFrosty said:


> When you hook up one of your buddies with a few stogies only to find out he threw them out because he "didn't like them".
> 
> Damn it! I wouldn't of taken it as an insult if he wanted to return them!


Yup that is pretty cold dude, sorry!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

None. I enjoy cigar smoking too much to get pissed off by minor annoyances.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

One dollar each, sir !

OTE=Reg;3086698]When I take a bunch of singles to the register of a B&M and the cashier asks me how much each one costs. Damn that's irritating.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

My biggest pet peeve is just taking it too seriously. I am really into cigars, but I don't take it too serious. If my cut is not perfect, don't care, if my burn is not perfect don't care, if something is not perfect, don't care. I'm smoking a cigar to relax, not to look cool, feel like a bad a** or anything else. So in the end to me it's just about doing what feels right and tastes good. So nothing really bothers me unless someone is _trying_ to bother me!


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Cigars that take a canoe trip on the burn. I can live with an uneven burn, but when they canoe it pisses me off.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> That is pretty wierd to me. There is a B&M near me like that. The guy wants his customers to write down the prices of singles on a small tablet, then bring the list with you to the register. It doesn't really bother me, in fact he is one of the friendliest B&M owners and has the most enjoyable store/lounge to visit in my area. but it kinda freaks me out that somebody would be so trusting. When I worked a register and didn't have high tech barcode scanners I had to damn near memorize the price of every item in the store and constantly dealing with people trying to beat you out of a few cents.
> 
> :focus: I hate plugged sticks!


I just noticed you're from Atlanta, would you possibly be referring to Tobacco World (or Cigar Superstore)?


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> When the band is next to impossible to remove without going in for surgery.


THIS. Take it easy on the glue, boys!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Or howbaboit when you go into a b&m to find something new, and are corrected on your pronunciation of a brand. My wife went to get me some sticks for fathers day a few years back and asked for their selection of romeo and juliets, only to be told that it is called romayo eee hulietta. 

She never went back.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Oo oo, this just happened to me:

While attempting to light my cigar, my lighter ran out of fuel.

Luckily I brought a spare, BUT... it would have pissed me off if I didn't.

What's going to piss me off is I have just lit an AF Royal Salute Sungrown, settled down outdoors and realized my wife's drained up the battery in the IPad to 5% remaining. I still have 7" of cigar to go!!

Very nice stick BTW, so all is not lost.:hat:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

cold weather smoking. i cannot wait for warmer weather.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Bad Finger said:


> Or howbaboit when you go into a b&m to find something new, and are corrected on your pronunciation of a brand. My wife went to get me some sticks for fathers day a few years back and asked for their selection of romeo and juliets, only to be told that it is called romayo eee hulietta.
> 
> She never went back.


I'd think it'd be nice to be corrected, so long as it isn't in a condescending way. Better to be told the right way after the first mistake than go your whole life sounding like a fool. I'd image the owner/cashier/whoever it was treated her with little respect, if any, though.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Oo oo, this just happened to me:
> 
> While attempting to light my cigar, my lighter ran out of fuel.
> 
> ...


Lesson learned: keep a backup canister of butane handy!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> I just noticed you're from Atlanta, would you possibly be referring to Tobacco World (or Cigar Superstore)?


Ga. Tobacco.

I haven't been to Tobacco World yet but I've heard good things about them. I need to ride over and check them out one of these Saturdays.


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> My biggest pet peeve is just taking it too seriously. I am really into cigars, but I don't take it too serious. If my cut is not perfect, don't care, if my burn is not perfect don't care, if something is not perfect, don't care. I'm smoking a cigar to relax, not to look cool, feel like a bad a** or anything else. So in the end to me it's just about doing what feels right and tastes good. So nothing really bothers me unless someone is _trying_ to bother me!


Could not agree more, life's too short to get upset at everything.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Ga. Tobacco.
> 
> I haven't been to Tobacco World yet but I've heard good things about them. I need to ride over and check them out one of these Saturdays.


Good selection, pretty good prices, but honestly...the owner is kind of a dick.

One of those "let me stare and make sure you aren't stealing anything" types. I never feel comfortable smoking there.

I always head over to a smaller B&M with a great staff and a comfy lounge, right down the road.

Anyways! Lol.
I guess my biggest pet peeve is when the owner of a b&m watches me like I'm a crook, when I'm just trying to spend my hard-earned cash at their business.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> I'd think it'd be nice to be corrected, so long as it isn't in a condescending way. Better to be told the right way after the first mistake than go your whole life sounding like a fool. I'd image the owner/cashier/whoever it was treated her with little respect, if any, though.


Yes, it was definately the manner in which it was done. "ummmmmm
... Its Romayo....."


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably the most bothersome aspect of smoking cigars is the stench which clings to everything I wear. I want to keep my house smoke free so I have outer clothing which I specifically put on to smoke outside. I still really like cigars and their flavors, but they stink a whole lot worse than a pipe or hookah (or smokeless heh). Some cigars are less egregious, but some really are stinkers.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Dei3Nascar8 said:


> Cigarette smokes who are next to me at the track (Turfway Park) and seem to be gagging on the smoke that my cigar produces. Waving their hands in front of their face and coughing like they can't breath...


Most of the things mentioned can get under my skin, but nothing does it more than some A**hole with the fake cough. Like to put my cigar out in their eye!:rant::mad2::fu


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

OK, I didn't read through the entire thread but my biggest pet peeve, and especially with cigars is "class warfare". What makes this even worse in my mind is that I've seen it amongst experienced BOTL's in both directions. There's too few of us these days and we (like gun owners and hunters) are an easy target for the countless anti's out there.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

What bugs me is:

When people barely smoke an inch of their cigar and they leave it for trash..

Also whenever I'm in a humidor they think I'm going to rob the place haha

Some of the "regulars" at my lounge that i go to who give me shit about my age lol.. or they ask me where's my dad hahaha


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

When I walk in to a B&M ask about a cigar and no mater what it is "that cigar is the best cigar ever rolled", not that blend, that one cigar in your hand is the best cigar ever made.


----------



## emendez (Jan 14, 2011)

One pet peeve is when an employee at a B&M talks about which cigars are good and not good, when he clearly has never smoked a cigar before. Somehow they are always saying the most expensive cigars are the best, cigars are for the most part entirely subjective.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

People who pay big bucks for beads when cat litter works just as good at 1/10 the price. Then they bitch about how much the cigar they are smoking costs!:loco:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> People who pay big bucks for beads when cat litter works just as good at 1/10 the price. Then they bitch about how much the cigar they are smoking costs!:loco:


Aw Tony no one here would ever bitch :rant:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i just got on here to start this EXACT same thread. DAMN YOU hahaha, snooze ya lose i suppose


my biggest annoyance with cigar smoking hobby is this: the shaped foam that everything comes packed in. it breaks apart and gets EVERYWHERE and its so big that you have to break it apart to throw it away and after you break it apart its all over the damn house and you can't ever get rid of it all and...... ugh.... :rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Aw Tony no one here would ever bitch :rant:


I suppose your right Dave!:boink:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

glass on humidors in winter


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> OK, I didn't read through the entire thread but my biggest pet peeve, and especially with cigars is "class warfare".....


What's that?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i think he means pompous pricks who think everything they do/own is better than yours


----------



## BadMrFrosty (Dec 29, 2010)

One day I was smoking out in front of my house with a friend. My neighbor at the time (Lives about 3 houses down) walks over to my buddy and I and starts giving me a story on how he has asthma and couldn't stand the smell of cigars. He asked us to put them out. Mind you, we were OUTSIDE and he lives down the block. 

I thought he was joking. 

I responded by telling him that we would put them out if he gave me the exact amount I paid for both stogies (I told him $15.00 a piece. No they weren't worth that much haha). He actually had the audacity to scowl at us and walk away.

To this day, I still can't believe he had the stones to ask us to put them out.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BadMrFrosty said:


> One day I was smoking out in front of my house with a friend. My neighbor at the time (Lives about 3 houses down) walks over to my buddy and I and starts giving me a story on how he has asthma and couldn't stand the smell of cigars. He asked us to put them out. Mind you, we were OUTSIDE and he lives down the block.
> 
> I thought he was joking.
> 
> ...


Maybe he has a very sensitive nose? :dunno:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> i think he means pompous pricks who think everything they do/own is better than yours


I see, I see. Well haven't experienced that yet and sure hope I am not guilty of it. Let me know if otherwise.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> i think he means pompous pricks who think everything they do/own is better than yours


I am a poor working stiff type guy who lives in a Rich town, I live in a 1.3 mil dollar house furnished by my company and don't owe anyone nothing. yeah my shit doesn't stink wither. 

Okay except for the poopy non stinky it's all true except...................The house is all land value it is a dump and I can actually see daylight through some of the leaks, the roof leaks every rain and I can't get it to stop, it is free which is why I am here and it's 1 block from work.

I say this to let you know if ya ever want to talk about snobs I have more damn stories that you would just not believe half of, even though they are true. so many people here have a lot of money, also more people who pretend to and are mortgaged up to their fake ass's.

Yes I hate snobs, nothing worse than saying good morning to a customer and they ignore you nose high in the air.

yep that's one of my pet peeves as well Bro! :banghead:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Maybe he has a very sensitive nose? :dunno:


Psh! I have asthma and smoking cigars doesn't bother me.


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

1) People who look down on people who pay "big bucks" for beads and use cat litter themselves. Listen buddy - I don't smoke dog rockets, and I'd rather not use something that's designed to be pissed on to store my premiums. Add to that the fact that a half pound of beads can be gotten for $10, and I'd call those SOB's cheapskates. If I buy a cigars for $4+, or the occasional box of $8 or a few $15 singles when I get a bonus, it ain't exactly "big bucks" to spend $10 or $20 on some beads that last 5 years.

2) People who say "I only smoke cubans" or "cubans are the best" - like ISOM's are the be-all, end-all of cigars. >_>


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

xmacro said:


> 1) People who look down on people who pay "big bucks" for beads and use cat litter themselves. Listen buddy - I don't smoke dog rockets, and I'd rather not use something that's designed to be pissed on to store my premiums. Add to that the fact that a half pound of beads can be gotten for $10, and I'd call those SOB's cheapskates. If I buy a cigars for $4+, or the occasional box of $8 or a few $15 singles when I get a bonus, it ain't exactly "big bucks" to spend $10 or $20 on some beads that last 5 years.
> 
> 2) People who say "I only smoke cubans" or "cubans are the best" - like ISOM's are the be-all, end-all of cigars. >_>


You forgot the [RANT]:sb [/RANT] tags. LMAO.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> You forgot the [RANT]:sb [/RANT] tags. LMAO.


And I will add the :boink: and opcorn:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Psh! I have asthma and smoking cigars doesn't bother me.


:shocked:


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You forgot the [RANT]:sb [/RANT] tags. LMAO.


lol, true.

I don't care what anyone uses to store their sticks, it just bugs the hell out of me when they come out and say "my method is better than yours". You use cat litter? Fine -I don't comment on what you smoke, so don't comment on my storage preferences [/rant]


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> And I will add the :boink: and opcorn:


And a :brick: as well.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

when i have to relight my cigars when i leave for 3 minutes


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

xmacro said:


> lol, true.
> 
> I don't care what anyone uses to store their sticks, it just bugs the hell out of me when they come out and say "my method is better than yours". You use cat litter? Fine - don't comment on my preferences [/rant]


Yeah I agree, I don't get into the argument though as it is a revolving door when the questions is asked weekly I just say what I do. Like you said the cost of humidification is covered by two or thee of my good cigars, not counting my active RH units.

Now I will :crutch:away LOL  :flame: :smokin: :spammer: :banghead:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

xmacro said:


> 1) People who look down on people who pay "big bucks" for beads and use cat litter themselves. Listen buddy - I don't smoke dog rockets, and I'd rather not use something that's designed to be pissed on to store my premiums. Add to that the fact that a half pound of beads can be gotten for $10, and I'd call those SOB's cheapskates. If I buy a cigars for $4+, or the occasional box of $8 or a few $15 singles when I get a bonus, it ain't exactly "big bucks" to spend $10 or $20 on some beads that last 5 years.
> 
> 2) People who say "I only smoke cubans" or "cubans are the best" - like ISOM's are the be-all, end-all of cigars. >_>


Funny thing: I always though "kitty litter" was some crazy American slang for RH beads. :loco:

BTW, been guilty for thinking Cubans are the best, don't go round telling people though. Then I started my not too recent non-Cuban pilgrimage and my outlook has changed. Camachos, DPGs, Toranos, Oliva and so many more have opened my eyes to a whole new universe of different flavours and experience, oh...and better construction.

In all fairness, the local selection of non-Cubans were probably not the best examples and the good ones come at a really high price, more expensive then Cubans.

I know of a local cigar retailer who would convince you that non-Cubans are better, yet nearly 75% of his stock is Cuban.

I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. I've just gone ahead and smashed the fence down.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

I dont have a lot of complaints, and the few I do have already been listed, namely bands with force fields on them to prevent their removal and maybe the holier than thou snobs. 
My biggest complaint is finding time to enjoy one...if I get one or two a week in Im lucky. Having a humidor full of stuff to try and no time to partake sucks rocks!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

My pet peeve is that i really don't have a clue as to what the heck I'm doing but i still enjoy it. This is a complex "hobby".


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thatguy said:


> My pet peeve is that i really don't have a clue as to what the heck I'm doing but i still enjoy it. This is a complex "hobby".


My Friend, I would say then that you are one lucky man! Not Kidding


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

ron gray said:


> My biggest complaint is finding time to enjoy one...if I get one or two a week in Im lucky. Having a humidor full of stuff to try and no time to partake sucks rocks!


i'm of the mind that this is much better than vice versa.
at least when you have them but can't smoke them, they're only getting better-tasting.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Some of these have already been said, but here are a few of mine in no particular order.
> 1. Tight cello
> 2. Bands that are superglued to the cigar
> 3. When someone asks for a cigar and then they smoke less than half and stub it out
> ...


Great list. I concur on all that I have experienced.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Plugged bothers me the most


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

thatguy said:


> My pet peeve is that i really don't have a clue as to what the heck I'm doing but i still enjoy it. This is a complex "hobby".


I'd say you've come to the right place.


----------



## Bullcrap05 (Dec 3, 2010)

thatguy said:


> My pet peeve is that i really don't have a clue as to what the heck I'm doing but i still enjoy it. This is a complex "hobby".


I'm there with you man. I got the same pet peeve. So many selections to try it's giving me a headache ...not only that but all these binders, fillers I don't even know how they taste hahaha...


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Living in the northeast and having to deal with unfriendly cigar winters. It's bitter bitter cold out and I haven't been able to get out and enjoy a cigar in weeks. The cold weather is getting old real fast.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

One more gripe, because it happened to me last night... 

Went to a bar downtown that serves a bunch of beers on tap with some old buddies. As I walk through the bar, I notice a plethora of people smoking cigarettes. We set up shop at the dart board which is in the corner of the bar, right next to an open door that leads outside. Server drops by and gets our drink orders. As I am ordering my drink I cut a Padilla Habano, I drop the cap in one of the many ashtrays scattered around, I make direct eye contact with the server - he says nothing. I light up, the server comes back with our drinks and says "Oh man, you can't smoke cigars in here anymore. If I had seen you light that up I would have told you." I think I stared at him for an awkward few seconds and then just said "OK." and laid it in the ashtray.

I drank my one beer, paid my tab, and I will not be going back.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Got to admit, cigar smoke can be overpoweringly strong and I am saying that from personal experience as a cigar smoker and a cigarette smoker. Cigarettes are probably marginally better in the sense they don't have a lingering smell that is as strong. Must be all those chemicals they chuck in the processes.

Personally I prefer to smoke in the outdoors or undercover at the verandah/porch.

Ever tried smoking a cigar in your car with the windows and doors closed?


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

2 items can be deal breakers for me...

1 Exceptionally bad burn or draw characteristics
2 Cracking, loose or otherwise poor wrappers (which usually lead to #1)

Beyond that a poor stick (IMO) is just a poor stick, I chuck em and start over, peoples opinions about my choice, the way I smoke, why and where I smoke go in one ear and out the other


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

Plugged...Plugged..Plugged
Its 2011 and as far as I know there is no good money back grantee for plugged sticks .We spend good money for a product that is supposed to deliver a certain flavor and draw, this old theory of you win some you lose some is total BS.Having to do surgery to a stick to get it to draw is unacceptable


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

How I constantly have to defend my hobby (1 cigar a week) to people who have legitimate nicotine addictions.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Psh! I have asthma and smoking cigars doesn't bother me.


Same here but cigarrette smoke does make my lungs tighten. I can't explain it but it is true and I smoke cigars... I guess good smoke don't bother me? Or maybe it is all the chemicals or something but I know that it is true.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

My dental hygienist saying "....when are you going to quit staining your teeth with them cigars? I scrap the stains off and you put them right back on there..."


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Cigars that crack.
Cigars that unravel even with a proper cut.
People waving smoke away that are cigarette smokers.
People who go into cigar shops and complain about the smell/smoke. (This actually happens).
Boxes of cigars that aren't consistant..sometimes I swear they aren't even close in flavor or smoking characteristics
Buying a box based on the best possible example only to find the rest just don't have it. 
People claiming 1 cigar a day is as bad as a pack a day habit. I actually carry around scientific papers to show no statstically significant impact on 1-2 cigar/day smokers.
Not being able to enjoy a cigar many places, with it getting worse every year.
Complete snobbery without genuine palate to back it up.
Cigars that are horrible..these shouldn't be allowed. e.g. "Cuban Rejects" at gas stations....it'd be better to just mow your lawn and smoke it.
People who bash claros and doble claros, without appreciating what they can offer.
The whole "Cubans are the only cigars even worth lighting up"
People who make a churchill last 30 minutes and walk around puffing like a maniac.
Owners of B&Ms who aren't really cigar people.
Employess of B&Ms who aren't cigar people.
Dropping ash on my clothes, or dropping a lit cigar on a nice sweater. (done this many times)
Getting sick and not being able to enjoy/taste a cigar
Not being able to smoke in my home because I hate stale cigar smoke.
Inhaling a huge puff of cigar while doing chores and about choking to death
Humidors in small places that keep the RH around 50% and ruin hundreds of cigars
Losing nice lighters and/or cutters-arggghh
Having fewer people to smoke with as the brainwashing continues to turn everyone into anti-smokers without knowing the facts
harshness 
tar
The list goes on....


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Not having enough time to smoke more cigars.eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

nanotech said:


> Cigars that crack.
> Cigars that unravel even with a proper cut.
> People waving smoke away that are cigarette smokers.
> People who go into cigar shops and complain about the smell/smoke. (This actually happens).
> ...


Great post:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> my peeve: if Your going to take something out of my humi please light and cut it properly and finish it. If it's yours it just bugs me. If its mine it is like taking a running kick to my balls.


 This happened to me New Year's Eve, gave my best friend my only other Anejo (I bought 2, my first 2) he kept putting it down and letting it go out, relighting and then half way through he says I'm not gonna finish this and snubs it out... I could have choked him.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I had my popcorn popped an everything when getting to this last page, and.... nothing....


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

1. really uneven burn
2. when people are really impatient with the ash and beat the cigar into submission to remove it
3. too much glue on the band


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sure someone has mentioned this before me but I cannot stand a plugged cigar. Why not just take me money, piss on it, and run it through a shredder. I would feel like I got more of my money's worth than trying to suck smoke through a milkshake straw. I am presently dealing with such an issue and it is really raising my blood pressure. Few things get me as angry as a plug, I think the only thing that makes me more angry is hearing "well.... thats the risk with handrolleds..."


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How about a brother selling off a bad box of plugged cigars to us rather than deal with them himself.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How about a brother selling off a bad box of plugged cigars to us rather than deal with them himself.


Woah........on puff?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Woah........on puff?


No Thank God, But pissed me off all the same! Actually it happens more than you think it's just not talked about because pretty damn hard to prove.

Only to me twice and neither was from puff that's cool!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How about a brother selling off a bad box of plugged cigars to us rather than deal with them himself.


Wow, that's really low. Can't believe people do that.


----------

